# Painting?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

If I spray paint something in the coop how long do I need to leave it out of the coop and can I even use spray paint? It's all I have and I need it painted asap


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Check the paint can to see how long it takes to fully cure (or dry). Also check it for any warnings and cautions.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Check the paint can to see how long it takes to fully cure (or dry). Also check it for any warnings and cautions.


Thanks you!


----------

